# [APP][2.2+][Free] AdPhone - Call record, memo, block



## deepbluegalaxy (May 21, 2014)

AdPhone is a new phone app that can replace your old phone app.

You can see call history and friend's Facebook page during call.
Easy to record calls and easy to access call recordings in chat view style.

Get it on google play!...

*AdPhone main features:*

- Easy to use call recording for incoming and outgoing
- Show call notes and friend's facebook during call
- Leave call note and voice memo after call
- Block unwanted calls
- Manage spam phone numbers
- Check call history in chat view style
- Listen call record and voice memo from call history
- Backup call history to your google account
- Show google search results for call from unknown phone numbers
- Send Email and SMS

*AdPhone capture images:*


----------



## killbabyseals (Aug 2, 2014)

1
Can unwanted callers receive harsh treatment: pick up & hangup ?

2
is this free in the classical sense: without any costs ?

both expectation of financial payment or web ads are the opposite of free.


----------

